

At the Top of His Game - mathoda
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/25/jobs/25boss.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss#

======
motoko
BREAKING NEWS:

Geeky teenager conceives ridiculously complex fantasy game!

------
markbao
Reinforces the fact that it's all about the connections.

------
adduc
I wouldn't call it a card game, but rather a board game. After all, that's
what product it was being compared to. Still, it sounds pretty cool that the
kid is being taken seriously.

